# Creamy/Yellow CM



## Swanny

Hi, 

Has anyone else experienced or are experiencing creamy/yellow CM during 2ww? And does it mean anything do you think?

Just after OV it says on internet that CM will dry up but I've been getting creamy cm for past few days and am currently 6DPO and getting more yellow clumpy type CM.

Has anyone had this followed by BFP or BFN?

Thanks,


----------



## pichi

im wondering the same thing. instead of getting a visit from AF i've continued to have this creamy CM and i'll be a week late tomorrow but with 2 BFN tests


----------



## Swanny

Hmmmmmmm I wonder....! Sounds promising though!

Anyone else?


----------



## fairygirl

I had a real mixture of cm this cycle. BFN this morning (AF due and long lp). Not sure what to think. My cm has been yellow and slimy with a bit of ew in there just for good measure. It cleared up for a couple of days and is now watery again. Possibly left over spermy the body didn't want? Is my current guess.


----------



## EllaMom2B

Typical for me to go totally creamy (like hand lotion) after OV then ease up to watery and kinda snotty (sorry, tmi). BFNs for me... here's hoping you're experience is different!


----------



## darrensmommy

don't quote me on it ,but i think the yellow cm is the sign for AF i know it stinks ,but that's what i heard , good luck.


----------



## Swanny

Awwwwwww that's rubbish. AF isn't due for a while yet so hoping it's something else anyway. 

Thanks


----------



## Swanny

Just looking over my old posts and the cycle I got this yellow cm I got a BFP but sadly is didn't last and by 5 weeks AF arrived. 

However, I'm back again 5DPO and yellow CM has arrived again. I'm hoping it's a good sign as last month I had CM but it was more creamy and that resulted in BFN.

Anyone else who can share yellow CM followed by BFP experiences?


----------



## CedarWood

It is from an increase in progesterone - a good sign if you are looking for a bfp:thumbup:


----------



## AshleyNichole

Yah, I always have gotten the creamy yellowish CM before my :bfp: here's to hoping :dust:


----------



## Loren

hiii, ive had that creamy snot like CM for about 4days now but woke up this morning and it was light brown wen i wiped not too much and since then its been clear :S dnt no what to think from that do u? by the way i got my BFP last month and didnt have any CM atall i was totally dry sadly i MC'd 9 days after i got my BFP so FX'd this CM is a gd sign 4 us both xxxxx


----------



## Swanny

Ooooooooh fingers crossed then :)


----------



## Swanny

Loren said:


> hiii, ive had that creamy snot like CM for about 4days now but woke up this morning and it was light brown wen i wiped not too much and since then its been clear :S dnt no what to think from that do u? by the way i got my BFP last month and didnt have any CM atall i was totally dry sadly i MC'd 9 days after i got my BFP so FX'd this CM is a gd sign 4 us both xxxxx

Sorry about your m/c hopefully this will be our month.

xx


----------



## Helly

Interesting thread and very interesting about the rise in progesterone causing it. Thanks!


----------



## Nessicle

I had that last cycle from about 3dpo to about 8dpo got a very faint +hpt on CD10 but then AF arrived on CD28 (bloody Valentine's Day!)

don't know if it's related but I read up a lot on the TwoWeekWait website and loads of women who got their bfp's got this clumpy yellow tinged cm


----------



## birdy

I got my BFP yesterday the only reason i tested was because my CM was creamy and lotiony, it should not be stringy more like a lotion xxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thats a good sign Swanny I see another BFP I see another BFP coming hun... :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

birdy said:


> I got my BFP yesterday the only reason i tested was because my CM was creamy and lotiony, it should not be stringy more like a lotion xxxx

Super Congrats birdy!! :happydance: Heres to a Happy and Healthy 9 months hun... Stick little beanie stick!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Nessicle said:


> I had that last cycle from about 3dpo to about 8dpo got a very faint +hpt on CD10 but then AF arrived on CD28 (bloody Valentine's Day!)
> 
> don't know if it's related but I read up a lot on the TwoWeekWait website and loads of women who got their bfp's got this clumpy yellow tinged cm

Its definately a early pregnancy sign... Go to Countdown to Pregnancy its awesome... It will tell you every symptom and when... :)

Yeah Nessicle I got the lovely :witch: on Valentines Day too GRRRR

Your BFP is coming Swanny.... Hang in there...


----------



## birdy

thank you hoping&prayin xxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Loren said:


> hiii, ive had that creamy snot like CM for about 4days now but woke up this morning and it was light brown wen i wiped not too much and since then its been clear :S dnt no what to think from that do u? by the way i got my BFP last month and didnt have any CM atall i was totally dry sadly i MC'd 9 days after i got my BFP so FX'd this CM is a gd sign 4 us both xxxxx

Sorry to hear about your M/C I just had one too :( But from the sounds of it you could be having implantation spotting... FX'd for the both of you....
Good Luck Ladies... I can't wait to see your BFP's... ;)

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

birdy said:


> thank you hoping&prayin xxxxx

Your Welcome... Now you can begin your journal and go to 1st tri... but keep us updated hun.... I'm sooo excited for you... I'm on standby for a few... haha... Yay another :baby: on the way... :happydance:


----------



## wifey29

I'm having yellow creamy cm too and am currently 5dpo. Ooh I really hope it is a good sign.


----------



## birdy

yeah i will start one in a few days i want a positive from my doctors first just in case my home test was wrong hope it's not thou xxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Keep me updated... Everything will work out just fine :) 

Wifey29 is deffo a good sign :happydance: I see another BFP coming!! :dust:


----------



## Loren

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Loren said:
> 
> 
> hiii, ive had that creamy snot like CM for about 4days now but woke up this morning and it was light brown wen i wiped not too much and since then its been clear :S dnt no what to think from that do u? by the way i got my BFP last month and didnt have any CM atall i was totally dry sadly i MC'd 9 days after i got my BFP so FX'd this CM is a gd sign 4 us both xxxxx
> 
> Sorry to hear about your M/C I just had one too :( But from the sounds of it you could be having implantation spotting... FX'd for the both of you....
> Good Luck Ladies... I can't wait to see your BFP's... ;)
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...


thanx hun xx i'm sorry to hear about ur loss to sweety :hugs: i really hope so!!!at this very minute that i'm typing i just got a sharp niggle in my right side :S and with having the MC i dont no when i OV'd :S i thought it was wen my ovary was twinging then a week l8r it was twinging again so god nos lol.thank uuuuu, i'm not getting my hopes up tho but just praying!!!! sticky stick sticky selotapey super gluey baby dust for next time round lovely :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Loren

thank u swanny really hope this is it for us!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxx :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Loren

gd luck wifey29 :hugs: gd signs gd signs hope u get tht BFP sweety :D this is so exciting lol.:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Swanny

birdy said:


> I got my BFP yesterday the only reason i tested was because my CM was creamy and lotiony, it should not be stringy more like a lotion xxxx

Awwwwwwww contrats Birdy :)


----------



## birdy

thank you huni i just hope the test was right ha ha xx


----------



## skyrocket

Can I join you girls in the Yellow/Creamy CM Club please?
(Have had faint BFPs the past couple of days but being very cautious as have had a Chem before so darent relax until I am getting nice strong BFPs!)
xxxxx


----------



## Swanny

skyrocket said:


> Can I join you girls in the Yellow/Creamy CM Club please?
> (Have had faint BFPs the past couple of days but being very cautious as have had a Chem before so darent relax until I am getting nice strong BFPs!)
> xxxxx

Hiya of course you can :)

Fingers crossed those lines get darker for you!

I've had an increase in creamy/yellow CM today (I feel wet) if you know what I mean....

Not sure if I feel a bit sickly today too, had cramps since OV and still got that slightly dizzy (floaty not really myself) kind of feeling.

Hope we are get BFP's the views on yellow/cm seem to be positive at the moment.

I've not been recording temp this month on my chart but this morning I took it and it's nice and high for me 36.71 and my pre-ov temps are usually 36.05 or thereabouts. Hoping temp gets higher, think I'll just take it every other day.


----------



## wifey29

I'm 6DPO and feeling a little sickly too. I am still having the creamy cm and also have unbelievably sore bbs and nipples. They feel like they're on fire. I have also got really sensitive skin today, all over, everything is irritating it, and a constant dull headach (since 4DPO). I am totally knackered. I was asleep by about 9.30pm last night. There are more details in my journal. 

Really hoping this is it.

:dust: to all of us

xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I never really had the yellow ish or much creamy cm. Guess I'm the odd one lol.


----------



## birdy

well ladies creamy cm was a good sign for me got anothjer BFP today so good luck girls xx


----------



## Loren

hi girlies :D i checky my temp this morn 4 the 1st time eva and its 99.03F :S can any1 tell me what that means like the range of the temp, havnt a clue haha need all the help on the temping front xxx the gooey stuffs subsided i just feel like AF is ther constantly i cant cough or sneeze with out feelin like shes arrived even just siting down watching tele a little wierd feelin dwn ther starts and i go the loo and its just watery cm :S :S :S xxx


----------



## Swanny

Loren said:


> hi girlies :D i checky my temp this morn 4 the 1st time eva and its 99.03F :S can any1 tell me what that means like the range of the temp, havnt a clue haha need all the help on the temping front xxx the gooey stuffs subsided i just feel like AF is ther constantly i cant cough or sneeze with out feelin like shes arrived even just siting down watching tele a little wierd feelin dwn ther starts and i go the loo and its just watery cm :S :S :S xxx

That's a nice high temp!! :) it just needs to stay up there really. I have only charted 2 months, first one I got pregnant and temp was really high until I got BFP but 2nd month of charting AF got me I had high temps but around 10 DPO temps started to drop and I knew from looking at other peoples charts in FF gallery that meant that AF was on it's way.

Hope temps stay nice and high for you :)


----------



## Swanny

birdy said:


> well ladies creamy cm was a good sign for me got anothjer BFP today so good luck girls xx

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!! That's great!!! Congrats :)


----------



## Pixxie

Im having lots of creamy yellow cm too :) lets hope its a good sign xxx


----------



## wifey29

Pixxie said:


> Im having lots of creamy yellow cm too :) lets hope its a good sign xxx

Fingers crossed it it. I had a look at you chart too - hope you don't mind. Your temps are soaring! Looks very positive to me!!


----------



## Pixxie

It does look good I must admit, testing later or possibly in the morning and im dreading seeing :bfn: after all the positive signs :wacko: im so scared xxx


----------



## Nessicle

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I never really had the yellow ish or much creamy cm. Guess I'm the odd one lol.

you're not odd Brandy darling you're perfect! :hugs:


----------



## Loren

that yellow CM meant nothing for me AF arrived this morning with avengance 31 days after MC :( i am in agony!!!!!an the bleed is exactly like my MC bleed horrible!!!sorry tmi xxx gd luck girls :dust: xxxx


----------



## birdy

i'm sorry to here that loren, hope you get better soon my luv xxxxx


----------



## Loren

thank u birdy :) :hugs: am feeling alot better today not as heavy either :) just need it to go away so can start BDing as soon as lol xxxxxxxx hope ur ok hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## Swanny

Bump


----------



## Swanny

Bump


----------



## dwm

I know this is a very old post but I came across it on google and had to comment as I'm now having the yellow cm around 8dpo for the first time! This thread has given me lots of hope, fingers crossed it's a good sign for me too! Anyone else had this recently?


----------



## ecmcd

yes! me too! I am looking for info on this as well. This is my first month ttc and i have pcos and used clomid. I have very creamy cm, which i never have, and today i have cramps and tender breasts.


----------



## dwm

Sounds good ecmcd - hopefully it's a good sign for both of us!


----------



## kategirl

I'm 4 or 5 dpo and this evening noticed yellow CM! It might not mean anything, but it's the first time I've ever seen it be yellow (I've been checking CM since at least in college, maybe in high school; don't know why, but it always felt very normal for me to do as part of learning about my body and it's cycles). It might not mean anything, but definitely sounds like it's not a bad sign! :thumbup:


----------



## Mbrink

I'm bumping this. Has anyone had this and ended up with BFP or known someone who did?


----------



## Stake

ah i would love to know if anyone else got their bfp after this because i had yellow cm in this tww also! but only for one day


----------



## Mbrink

Stake said:


> ah i would love to know if anyone else got their bfp after this because i had yellow cm in this tww also! but only for one day

How many dpo are you? I'm 7 :) Haven't had it before, just today.


----------



## Stake

I am 11 dpo...well, its past midnight so 12dpo i guess. My cycle was weird this month though because ff said i ovulated on cd10 then took it away and moved it to cd15 which is when i felt like i was ovulating but since it moved, i had the yellow cm the day before i ovulated? i dont know, it doesn't really make sense now! but i never had yellow cm before. i actually wasn't even convinced i was ovulating until this cycle i took mucinex and soy isoflavens so maybe it has something to do with that because i actually FELT like i ovulated on CD14. who knows.. fx for you!!!


----------



## KLP83

Me too!

I am not sure when I o'd as first month off pill but my temps soared CD16/17 so now about DPO 7 potentially and today very yellowy creamy CM. hmmm??


----------



## Mbrink

Good luck to you! Mine didn't result in a BFP. Hopefully this is your month!


----------

